# Game #50: Los Angeles Lakers (23-26) @ Boston Celtics (25-23)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Is Dwight playing?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Should be a great game and I've got faith in them. Lets keep this streak going.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I dont like Howard or his game missed layupos lack of fundamentals dude is just not what I thought he could be.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> I dont like Howard or his game missed layupos lack of fundamentals dude is just not what I thought he could be.


And Laker brass has such a hard on for the guy. I just don't get it. And Buss jr. is gonna fawn over this guy hoping he'll be what he never will be.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Dantoni should just go jump off a ****ing bridge somewhere never wanted this clown as coach knew it would never work with him. We got an old damn team that won't defend a damn thing. I swear Jamison avoids contact on the defensive end like he's playing touch football or something. He will move outta the way to clear the lane for an offensive player.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

No Kobe and Nash in the 4th. Rest up for Charlotte. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> Dantoni should just go jump off a ****ing bridge somewhere never wanted this clown as coach knew it would never work with him. We got an old damn team that won't defend a damn thing. I swear Jamison avoids contact on the defensive end like he's playing touch football or something. He will move outta the way to clear the lane for an offensive player.


No adjustments, no plays, no strategy. Boston runs the exact same plays after a time out that they did before a time out because nothing changes. 

Why is Artest on the court ? He can't defend anymore, never could shoot and won't drive. I guess they need that 2/13 shooting


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Gee Howard, thanks for playing ! 9 pts, 9rebs, 6 fouls. He's a goner after April


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @AlexKennedyNBA: During postgame interview, Mike D'Antoni said Dwight Howard has been cleared to play for awhile, but he chose not to play until tonight.


Apparently Dwight's been cleared to play for awhile...


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Missed the game due to illness (slept right through it). Actually, caught the last minute. Son told me Lakers losing badly.

Is it true Kobe had zero assists?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe played an excellent game. He moved the ball around, guys just didn't knock down the open jumpers.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Ron said:


> Missed the game due to illness (slept right through it). Actually, caught the last minute. Son told me Lakers losing badly.
> 
> Is it true Kobe had zero assists?


Check the FG's of the other players and you will see why. As Barkley said: A Michael Jackson playing with a bunch of Tito Jacksons. Only Kobe bothered to show up and even he wasn't perfect. 

No defense, no help, no energy. Nothing like the Celtic/Lakers games of old. D'Antoni was useless again making no changes or any kind. 

Think of that last game of the Celtic/Lakers series in 2008. That will give you an idea. 

This team is toast.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Thanks for the responses.

Box scores obviously don't always tell the true story.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

We were ice cold except for Kobe and they were blazing hot.



Ron said:


> Missed the game due to illness (slept right through it). Actually, caught the last minute. Son told me Lakers losing badly.
> 
> Is it true Kobe had zero assists?


Kobe should've had at least 5 assists on Meeks' shots (most if not all were wide open).


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Well that was disappointing. I only watched the first half but Dwight was AWFUL.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Down 26 to start 4th quarter. Kobe plays 0min, Nash plays 0min in the 4th.

Dwight played just shy of 7min in the 4th.

Weird.

Sports analysts are claiming its a rift between (D)'Antoni and Dwight....


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was an awful loss.


----------

